# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > X >  Haplogroup X2 in America and Asia

## viking

Hello!

This is my first message in this forum! I have just read the following allegation from sparkey:

"The apparently Near Eastern mtDNA (like X2) that ended up in the Americas had a common launching point with the older European X2's in Asia;"

Firstly: The only findings of Asia X2 is in the Altains. Secondly: They belong to subgroup X2e with an estimated age of 6000 years. This means that they are younger than the american X2a. Group X2e comes from Caukasus. 

The leading scientist on this area is Mere Reidla. I recommend his study from 2003: Origin and Diffusion of mtDNA Haplogroup X. 

The mummies found in Tarim Basin close the silk road is interesting. The scientist did not find any X there. Instead they found C.

wolfswald claims that: "I tried to understand the current mtDNA haplogroup tree, and to me it seemed that the closest "neighbour" of X2a is X2j, which was found in the Egyptian desert." This is interesting, but where can I read more about this?

Also interesting is the new discovery of group X2g in Canada. Anybody here who knows more about this?

Regards from Norway! 

viking

----------


## sparkey

> Firstly: The only findings of Asia X2 is in the Altains.


That's not true, considering that the Caucasus and the Near East are in Asia.




> Secondly: They belong to subgroup X2e with an estimated age of 6000 years. This means that they are younger than the american X2a. Group X2e comes from Caukasus.
> 
> The leading scientist on this area is Mere Reidla. I recommend his study from 2003: Origin and Diffusion of mtDNA Haplogroup X.


Reidla agrees with me that X moved both directions out of Asia (but is more specific, claiming the Near East as a starting point). By "older European X2's" I meant the older among the European X2's, not that European/Asian X2's are older than American X2's.

----------

